# Insulating Double-brick walls



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey folks,

I am looking at insulating a double-brick exterior wall, and I only have about 2" of space before things get messy and expensive due to having to move/reposition radiators on the exterior walls.

This house isnt even that old, it was built in the late 50's and it is double-brick with no insulation.

I was thinking to also run electrical in this wall, provided it can be done in a way that's to code (ie - no deep boxes, sheilded wire, or whatever)..

I was thinking of 1.5" EPS with built-in electrical runs and steel channels that could be attached to the exterior walls via tapcons. Has anyone ever used this product? PITA?

The other option, costing slightly higher would be 1 1/2" steel stud walls with spray foam filling the entire cavity to the studs.

I like option 2 the best, but it may be a matter of cost. However, trying to (successfully) tapcon ~175 linear feet of wall to brick may just result in a bit of a disaster, and the cost may be actually comparable to framing a steel wall and sprayfoam.

Any other options I might be missing out on? 

Thanks! Mike


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Fill the gap with zonolite and surface mount the electric.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

AFAIK there's no gap which I can access... Besides I think it's the ugly brick, not worth exposing.... and zonolite.. let me get back to you on that...... still thinking about it.... um, no.

But surface-mounting elec might be an option to simplify.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

--- thinking zchannel's the way to go, and electrical is surface mounted.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

depending on how out of plumb the walls are you could use Wallmate. It's made by either Dow or Owens Corning.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought I read 2" gap between the brick, so ya zonolite won't do much for you there. 

Sounds like you'll be screwing on some 2 by and the cheapest foam/bead board you can find.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

z bar and ridgid foam insulation is the way to go, i think, depending on how straight or smooth the brick is. short of that maybe 1-5/8" steel studs? with drywall i guess that puts you past the 2" mark.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

XPS (extruded polystyrene) is far superior to the lighter EPS (expanded polystyrene) when it comes to insulation.

A wrinkled tin stud is an automatic thermal short circuit and can reduce the effective insulating value of a wall by up to 50% (R19 down to R10).

Exterior insulation provides more comfort and thermal stability for the same "R-value".


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Insulated plasterboard with a built in vapour check is really popular on solid walls here. Usually put on with the dot and dab method to save space. 
http://insulatedplasterboard.org.uk


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

over here in ireland a 4 inch exterior insulation is quite popular now it get a mesh and plaster finish , this way you dont touch the insides


----------

